# OT: Phil Maloof



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://heraldsun.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5478,6234567%255E10431,00.html

















_ BRITNEY Spears has tried smoking, drinking, bad boys and late nights in her attempts to reinvent herself.

Now, it seems, she is trying older men. The 21-year-old singer has been enjoying the company of a multi-millionaire businessman 15 years her senior.
She made no secret of her affection for Phil Maloof, 36, as they shared a candlelit dinner at a Las Vegas restaurant. 

"She was staring straight into his eyes and laughing at all his jokes," a fellow diner said.

"It was clear that she was infatuated with him, and he couldn't keep his eyes off her. 

"Around town he's a well-known ladies' man and a charmer with a wonderful sense of humour." Spears and Maloof then adjourned to a club in nearby Mandalay Bay where they danced most of the night.

Since breaking up with childhood sweetheart Justin Timberlake last Easter, Spears has been seen with less cleancut dates including Irish actor Colin Farrell and Limp Bizkit singer Fred Durst. Her latest choice is likely to infuriate her managers.

"Britney's behaviour has got worse and worse over the past year," an insider said.

"She really seems to have gone off the rails."

Maloof, a former New Mexico senator, is part-owner of the Sacramento Kings basketball team and has a share of a $200 million Las Vegas casino._


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

He could do better.


----------



## carrotz (Mar 30, 2003)

I was at the game last night. No Britney sightings to speak of. I think this is a pretty shaky rumor, though.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: 


oh man, i guess it tells you that you can buy anything with money.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

He is my hero.

-Petey


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

the press is saying this is a move to change her image.what image? from from regular tramp to even bigger tramp.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*he can do better??*

WOAH!!!!! 

the queens are now my favorite team!!!!!!!
GO MALOOFS!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

SCORE! ...... and 1!!:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The more relationships Britney is in the more desireable she becomes.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Hit it dawg, hit it!


Phil is the man.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/news/story/6502677p-7453697c.html 

















_Star-struck: The Maloof family has sent word to this column clearing up the international mystery over which Maloof brother has been, uh, friendly with pop idol Britney Spears. "It's George," the emissary told the Shadow. "Not Phil. Not Joe. Not Gavin." Also confirmed is George's nickname within the family. "They call him Curious George." That's subject to change if Britney learns how to pronounce "Gorgeous."_


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> http://www.sacbee.com/content/news/story/6502677p-7453697c.html
> 
> 
> ...


:sigh: 

To be famous.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

:sour: 

I can't believe she'd be interested in a man so ugly in appearance!

JMHO. :angel:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Its all about status...

Why you think Pamela Anderson goes from rock star to rock star?


----------

